# ug more tire ??



## talonhand (Oct 12, 2006)

ok, i know this has prolly been asked hundres of times but,
i wanna put 18" AZA Z-1's (8.5") rims on my car with 255/40r18's. Will this combo work with no additional work? If so, do i need extra hardware for these rims/tires to fit? Sorry if im noobish, im new to the goat. My WS6 had 275/40's all the way around and this car seems to have a few clearance issues with wider tires.
Thanks


----------

